# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " نادر الطراونة " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## العالي عالي

يا اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية الغاليين على قلبي 

بما انو حسان  كان الضيف الاول بكرسي الاعتراف وما قدر يكمل معنا لضروف 

خارجة عن اردته انا بقترح انو نرجع نختار عضو جديد ونتعرف عليه ونطرح عليه 

اسألة وهو بالمقابل يجاوب عليها  متل ما كنا مع حسان 

وانا بقترح العضو الجديد إلى بدو يجلس على كرسي الاعتراف هو

*نادر الطراونة* 

شو رايكم 

 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
_________________________________________________

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يا اعضاء منتديات الحصن الاردنية الغاليين على قلبي
> 
> بما انو حسان كان الضيف الاول بكرسي الاعتراف وما قدر يكمل معنا لضروف
> 
> خارجة عن اردته انا بقترح انو نرجع نختار عضو جديد ونتعرف عليه ونطرح عليه
> 
> اسألة وهو بالمقابل يجاوب عليها متل ما كنا مع حسان
> 
> وانا بقترح العضو الجديد إلى بدو يجلس على كرسي الاعتراف هو
> ...


أنا موافق يا عالي / بس لا تكثروا من الاسئلة شنو انا ما بقدر أعطيكم كُل وقتي ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> أنا موافق يا عالي / بس لا تكثروا من الاسئلة شنو انا ما بقدر أعطيكم كُل وقتي ...


بعد ما اخدنا الموافقة من نادر 

هس بقدر افتح الباب وكل عضو بحب يسأل نادر يتفضل ويسألو ونادر راح يجاوب على كل الاسئلة 

هاي فرصتك يا باريسيا توخد حقك من نادر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نادر الطروانة  مين انت ؟
احيانا بتلاقي فيك روح الدعابة ؟
واحيانا شرس بالرد على الاخرين ؟
فمن انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> نادر الطروانة  مين انت ؟
> احيانا بتلاقي فيك روح الدعابة ؟
> واحيانا شرس بالرد على الاخرين ؟
> فمن انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الله يكون بعونك نادر بلش الهجوم من الصبايا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر الطروانة  مين انت ؟
> احيانا بتلاقي فيك روح الدعابة ؟
> واحيانا شرس بالرد على الاخرين ؟
> فمن انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> نادر الطروانة  مين انت


أنا إنسان يا مها ...

أبحث عن البسمة والفرح في كل شيء ، احاول قدر الإمكان وأحاذر أن لا تسقط من عيني دمعة ، فدموعي حارقة ...!!!




> احيانا بتلاقي فيك روح الدعابة ؟


فالدعابة لا بد منها أختي العزيزة لترطيب النفس ...




> واحيانا شرس بالرد على الاخرين ؟


شرس ...!!!  :Eh S(2):  

ما نوع الشراسة التي تقصدين ...!!!؟؟؟

 إن كانت الشراسة في الرد ، ففي مثل هذه الحالة لا بد من الشراسة لإثبات الرأي احيانا ً خاصة ً عندما يكون الرأي مقنع أمام تعنت وتبلد الطرف الآخر ، فالمعارك أنواع يا مها ، ومعركة الفكر وإثبات الرأي لا بد أنها من أكثر المعارك شراسة واستماته ، اما إذا كنت تقصدين الشراسة بمفهومها التقليدي ، بالعكس أنا لست بشرس وكل ما أملكه قلبا ً ضعيفا ً إلى أبعد الحدود ...

هذا هو أنا يا مها ...

شكرا ً أختي العزيزة ...

----------


## العالي عالي

نادر ممكن نعرف طريقة تسجيلك بالمنتدي يعني مين دعاك على المنتدى

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر ممكن نعرف طريقة تسجيلك بالمنتدي يعني مين دعاك على المنتدى



بصراحة أنا كان إلي الشرف أسجل في منتديات الحصن عن طريق الأخ العزيز حسان القضاة / يعني بدعوة من حسان القضاة  ...

----------


## العالي عالي

ادر املأ الفراغ بالعضو المناسب وبدون مجاملات  :Smile:  


عضو محبوب.....

عضو عصبي.....

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه........

عضو بدك تشوفه.........

عضو توقيعه رهيب..........

عضو ما حبيتو.........

عضو مفقود........

عضو واثق من نفسه........

عضو داخل مزاجك.......

عضو تتوقع ان صوته حلوو.......

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............

عضو ما بتحب تشوفو بالمنتدي ................

عضو شاعر ..................

عضو رياضي ...................

______________________________________

----------


## N_tarawneh

بعيدا ً عن المجاملات إليك ما يلي أيها العالي عالي :-

عضو محبوب :- العالي عالي

عضو عصبي :- المدمرة 

عضو مواضيعة رهيبه :- لا احد / في الحقيقة غالبية المواضيع التي تطرح في المنتدى بحاجة إلى أن تكون أكثر تطورا ً وشمولا ً من حيث القيمة والهدف والفكرة ...

عضو بدك تشوفه :- العالي عالي + أيمن 

عضو توقيعه رهيب :- أيمن 

عضو ما حبيتو :- أمتنع عن الإجابة ...  :SnipeR (83):  

عضو مفقود :- بصراحة أنا فاقد أعضاء وعضوات كثير ، أتمنى من الله أن يعودوا لنا بأسرع وقت ممكن لانْ في الحقيقة إشتقنا لهم جدا ً ومن ابرزهم ((أبو الشرع ، إكسيتو ، إكس مان ،ساره ، حلا ،سماح ، روان ، احلام  ...الخ)) وليعذرني من لم أكتب أسمه ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

عضو واثق من نفسه :- مها 

عضو داخل مزاجك :- عموره القسايمة / بصراحة بحبه 

عضو تتوقع ان صوته حلوو :- حموده القسايمة 

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح :- عبود القسايمة 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك :- ما غيرة الشيطان شيفت ... :Db465236ff:  

عضو بتحب تشوفو بالمنتدي :- أيمن 

عضو شاعر : بالتأكيد الأخ والصديق والزميل حسان القضاة .

عضو رياضي :- غسان 

**************************

عالي / بكفيك اسئلة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*نادر يانادر اجاك الموت ياتارك الصلى..

سلامي ليك ..
وكل احترامي وتقديري ..

ان استطعت ان تجاوب بكل الاساله فلك منى اكبر تحيه وان لما تستطع فل بعض فنحن نقدر عدم الرد ولك الخيار المطلق ولكن دون احراجك ..

من تجد نفسك ..؟((انسان بسيط ، ام ملك عرشك))..؟
:
هل تجد نفسك الرجل المثالي بكل المقاييس.؟
:
بعض الاحيان انت تضحكنى ولكن بالبعض تكون جاد ...ولكن متى تكون عصبي المزاج .؟
:
ان احببت شيئ هل تناظل لان تكسبه .؟
:
لقد بكينى الكثير وقد اضحكتنى الكثير ايظن ..ولكن هناك موقف عند ذكره تدمع العينين لشدة حزنى وهناك موقف مهما بات قديم الذكر نتذكره باشد الضحكات ..
هل تذكر لنا متى ضحكت بشيئ لم تنساه قط وان احببت ان تذكر متى بكيت .؟
:
من هو الكفاء بان يكون صديقك بالروح .؟
وهل وجدة صديقا" لك يحمل صفاة الصديق .؟
هل تذكر موقفا" وجدة به الصديق الاقرب .؟
:
انت عزيزا" على القلوب الاقرباء والاغراب من شاهدك ومن شعر بك فقط ..
ولكن من اكثر الناس يستحقون محبتك .؟
:*

----------


## باريسيا

> عضو ما حبيتو :- أمتنع عن الإجابة ...  
> 
> ...


*اعرفته ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

باريسيا / في البداية اسمحيلي أختي العزيزة أن أتقدم منك ِ بجزيل الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان لهذه الاسئلة الشاملة والدقيقة بنفس الوقت / ولكن أختي العزيزة / أرجو منك ِ كل الرجاء بالعودة وتدقيق الاسئلة التي قمتي بطرحها وخاصة من الناحية الإملائية ، حتى أستطيع الإجابة عليها إن شاء الله ...؟؟؟

بصراحة / لم أستطع فهم غالبية الاسئلة ...!!!

يعني بصراحة :- صياغتك وكتابتك مثل عجينة البدلة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اعرفته ..*


غلطانة / مش إلي في بالك وحياة قلبك ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> باريسيا / في البداية اسمحيلي أختي العزيزة أن أتقدم منك ِ بجزيل الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان لهذه الاسئلة الشاملة والدقيقة بنفس الوقت / ولكن أختي العزيزة / أرجو منك ِ كل الرجاء بالعودة وتدقيق الاسئلة التي قمتي بطرحها وخاصة من الناحية الإملائية ، حتى أستطيع الإجابة عليها إن شاء الله ...؟؟؟
> 
> بصراحة / لم أستطع فهم غالبية الاسئلة ...!!!
> 
> يعني بصراحة :- صياغتك وكتابتك مثل عجينة البدلة ...


وشو هاي كمان عجينة البدلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*نادر يانادر اجاك الموت ياتارك الصلى..

سلامي ليك ..
وكل احترامي وتقديري ..

ان استطعت ان تجاوب بكل الاساله فلك منى اكبر تحيه وان لما تستطع فل بعض فنحن نقدر عدم الرد ولك الخيار المطلق ولكن دون احراجك ..

من تجد نفسك ..؟((انسان بسيط ، ام ملك عرشك))..؟
:
هل تجد نفسك الرجل المثالي بكل المقاييس.؟
:
بعض الاحيان انت تضحكنى ولكن بالبعض تكون جاد ...ولكن متى تكون عصبي المزاج .؟
:
ان احببت شيئ هل تناضل لان تكسبه .؟
:
لقد بكينى كثير وقد ضحكنى كثير ..ولكن هناك مواقف عند ذكره تدمع العينين لشدة حزنى وهناك مواقف مهما بات قديم الذكر نتذكره باشد الضحكات ..
هل تذكر لنا متى ضحكت بشيئ لم تنساه قط وان احببت ان تذكر متى بكيت .؟
:
من هو الكفوء بان يكون صديقك بالروح .؟
وهل وجدة صديقا" لك يحمل صفاة الصديق .؟
هل تذكر موقفا" وجدة به الصديق الاقرب .؟
:
انت عزيزا" على القلوب الاقرباء والاغراب من شاهدك ومن شعر بك فقط ..
ولكن من اكثر الناس يستحقون محبتك .؟
:*


*هيك امنيح .؟؟؟
والي مافهمته اشرلي عليها ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> غلطانة / مش إلي في بالك وحياة قلبك ...


* لا مستحيل اصدقك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

ماشي الحال هيك مقبول / أمري لله رح أجاوب ... :Db465236ff:  

*************************************




> من تجد نفسك ..؟((انسان بسيط ، ام ملك عرشك))..؟


في الحقيقة أنا إنسان بسيط جدا ً جدا ً أحاول قدر الإمكان أن أبتعد عن التعقيد وإيماني بالله كبير جدا ً جدا ً والحمد لله ...




> هل تجد نفسك الرجل المثالي بكل المقاييس.؟


أبدا ً لا ، فأنا رجل عادي جدا ً جدا ً ، خاصة ً وأن نظرتي للإنسان بشكل عام بإنها نظرة عادية جدا ً فالبشر مهما حاولوا الوصول إلى المثالية والتي هي في الحقيقية مثالية موهومة إلا أنهم لا بد أن يتعريهم النقص لأن الكمال لله وحدة شبحانة وتعالي ، وبالتالي مصيري ومصير كل البشر الموت "وراس مالها قطنة" ...




> بعض الاحيان انت تضحكنى ولكن بالبعض تكون جاد ...ولكن متى تكون عصبي المزاج .؟


في الحقيقة أنا أحب المرونة في الحياة ، وعندما أدخل المنتدى أشعر بأنني داخل لرؤية أصدقائي وأحبابي في المنتدى ، وكلي رغبة في مسامرتهم والتحدث إليهم والضحك معهم ، وهذا الشيء لا يعني بالضرورة أن نجعل كل الاوقات أوقاتا ً للضحك واللهو ، لا بد في بعض المرات ان نكون جادين عندما نكون بصدد مناقشة أمر هام على مستوى من الجدية والنقاش لذلك أكون جاد حتى تكون الفكرة التي أريد التحدث بها جادة ومقنعة أيضا ً ، أما بالنسبة للعصبية ، لا أنكر أختي العزيزة بأنني لستُ بعصبي ، فأنا عصبي قليلا ً خاصة ً عندما أجادل وأناقش شخص بأمر هام وعندما أكون متيقن بأنني على صواب وهو على خطأ في تلك الحالة تنتابني حالة من العصبية والنرفزة نتيجة ً لهذا الوضع ، رغم أن تلك العصبية ليست بالعصبية المتقدمة والحمد لله حيث أنني أتجازها بلحظات والحمد لله ...




> ان احببت شيئ هل تناضل لان تكسبه .؟


نعم / واحاول أن أعمل المستحيل في سبيل الظفر به وفقا ً للظروف المحيطه بهذا الشيئ ، رغم أنني خسرت أشياء كثيرة في حياتي رغم محاولاتي المستميته في الحصول عليها ... :Eh S(2):  




> لقد بكينا كثيرا ً وقد ضحكنا كثيرا ً .. . ولكن هناك مواقف عند ذكرها تدمع العينين لشدة حزننا وهناك مواقف مهما بات قديم الذكر نتذكره باشد الضحكات ...
> هل تذكر لنا متى ضحكت بشيئ لم تنساه قط وان احببت ان تذكر متى بكيت .؟


في الحقيقة كثيرة ٌ هي المواقف المضحكة والتي حدثت معنا في الحياة ومثلها المبكية ، ولكن ساحاول أن أذكر بعضا ً منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ...

موقف مضحك ومبكي بنفس الوقت:- عندما كنت في المدرسة وانا في الاعدادية وعلى وشك الذهاب في رحلة مدرسية إلى عمان ، على الرغم من الفرحة التي كانت تختمر بقلبي لانني سوف أذهب بالرحلة ، وبعد تجهيز وإنشغال للبال بهذه الرحلة لمدة شهر لياتي يوم الرحلة الموعود وأنا اسامر الليل لوجه الصبح وبعدها وأغط بنوم شديد لغاية الظهر ، لافيق من النوم مذهولا ً ومذعورا ً وباكيا ً أمام ضحكات أخواني وأخواتي وبالتالي لتذهب علي الرحلة وأنا بعيييييييييييييييييييط ... :Db465236ff:  

موقف بكاء وحسرة :- لن أنساه أبدا ً "وفاة الوالدة رحمها الله عام 1996" ...




> من هو الكفوء بان يكون صديقك بالروح .؟
> وهل وجدة صديقا" لك يحمل صفاة الصديق .؟
> هل تذكر موقفا" وجدة به الصديق الاقرب .؟


1- من يصدق العهد .

2- من يكون صاحب موقف .

3- من يقف إلى جانبي في السراء والضراء .

4- من لا يخون .

5- من يكون رجلا ً .

والأصدقاء كثر والحمد لله والمواقف كثيرة والحمد لله ...




> انت عزيزا" على القلوب الاقرباء والاغراب من شاهدك ومن شعر بك فقط ..
> ولكن من اكثر الناس يستحقون محبتك .؟


من يضحي لأجلي ومن يحب ويعشق داخلي ، لن أحبه فقط ، بل ساحاول أن أتخلى عن كُل العالم لأجله ...

شكرا ً باريسيا ...

----------


## ayman

اخ نادر شو افضل اكلة عندك ؟

ليش رافض فكرة الزواج ؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

*اخي نادر ..
يسعد مساك ..

مرات بنتسال اساله محرجه اكتير ..
شو اكتر سؤال احرجك .؟

:

ماكان حلم طفولتك .؟
اتحققت .؟

:

ماهي اجبياتك وماهي سلبياتك .؟

:

اين انت في وقت فراغك .؟

:
كلمه توجهها .؟
عتاب .؟
حب .؟
صداقه .؟
تسامح .؟
الجمله ولمن موجهه .؟

:*

----------


## incredibleimagination

لو سمحت اخي(العالي عالي)اعرفت انه عندك شركة كمبيوتر وانترنت لو سمحت يعني من باب الفضول حاب اعرف شو وضيفتك فيها

ارجو الرد ع السؤال يا عالي عالي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخ نادر شو افضل اكلة عندك ؟


بصراحة أحلى أكله عندي الدوالي ، وفي المرتبة الثانية المقلوبة وبعدين المنسف والكبسة والقلايات ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  




> ليش رافض فكرة الزواج ؟؟


بصراحة يا أيمن سؤالك لربما قد يكون شائك ، خاصة وأنت تسـأل عن أمر بالتأكيد يدخل في قضاء الله والقسمة والنصيب ، بصراحة أنا لستُ رافضا ً لفكرة الزواج ولكن النصيب يا صديقي / كُل شيء قسمة ونصيب ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

شو يا باريسيا / مافي حدا بسأل غيرك ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

امزع قميصي وأطلع في الشارع زق من وراك ِ ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> شو يا باريسيا / مافي حدا بسأل غيرك ...   
> 
> امزع قميصي وأطلع في الشارع زق من وراك ِ ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه والله راح اتجاوب مادامك بكرسي الاعتراف مافي شرط بيحكي مره وحده بنسال ..
ومادامك منى وفينى بنحب نعرف الي باسرتنى شو هو واي سؤال بيخطر عـ بالنا نسال مشان مابيقل معرفتنى ببعض ..

صح وله انا غلطانه .؟

لهيك بسالك مش بس مرتين وميت مره ..*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *اخي نادر ..
> يسعد مساك ..
> 
> مرات بنتسال اساله محرجه اكتير ..
> شو اكتر سؤال احرجك .؟
> 
> :
> 
> ماكان حلم طفولتك .؟
> ...


عذرا  باريسيا خلي الاسئلة هاي مني 
تفضل بالاجابة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههههههههههه والله راح اتجاوب مادامك بكرسي الاعتراف مافي شرط بيحكي مره وحده بنسال ..
> ومادامك منى وفينى بنحب نعرف الي باسرتنى شو هو واي سؤال بيخطر عـ بالنا نسال مشان مابيقل معرفتنى ببعض ..
> 
> صح وله انا غلطانه .؟
> 
> لهيك بسالك مش بس مرتين وميت مره ..*


بلطعلك ونص يا بروستنا / بس بصراحة انت ِ اسألتك كثيرة كثيررررررررررر ...  :Db465236ff:  

بس مع ذلك رح أجاوبك / بس  ارتاح  شوي  وأمخمخ على الإجابات ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> عذرا  باريسيا خلي الاسئلة هاي مني 
> تفضل بالاجابة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


هُب  هُب / بشوف مها وباريسيا اتفقن علي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> عذرا  باريسيا خلي الاسئلة هاي مني 
> تفضل بالاجابة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ولا يهمك ..

نادر هي الاساله من مها لهيك مني مره ومن مها مرتين ..
المره الجاي مني ..
بانتظار اتجاوب على مها*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> عذرا  باريسيا خلي الاسئلة هاي مني 
> تفضل بالاجابة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


هو أنا بقدر أحكي ليك ِ يا مها أشي ...

حاضر رح أجاوب أنت بس تؤمري ...






> اخي نادر ..
> يسعد مساك ..
> 
> مرات بنتسال اساله محرجه اكتير ..
> شو اكتر سؤال احرجك .؟


بصراحة أكثر سؤال محرج / ليش بعدك ما تزوجت ...؟؟؟

والإجابة :- كل أشيء قسمة ونصيب ...

:




> ماكان حلم طفولتك .؟
> اتحققت .؟


في الحقيقة حلم طفولتي كان أطلع طيار ... :Eh S(2):  

وإلي بحبط وبقهر في نفس الوقت إني حصلت على معدل في الثانوية العامة يؤهلني لأن أدرس الطيران خاصة وأنا أتمتع والحمد لله باللياقة البدنية اللازمة من جميع الجوانب ، بس مع الأسف الشديد لم تتحقق تلك الأمنية وذلك لان السبب خارج عن إرادتي خاصة ً وأنا من عشيرة الطراونة ... :Eh S(2):  ، وبالتالي درست الحقوق لانه كانت الطموح الثاني بعد الطيران ...

:

ماهي اجبياتك وماهي سلبياتك .؟

بصراحة في مثل بحكي ((ما في حدا بقول عن عنبه حصّرم)) 

بالتأكيد كُل إنسان لا بد أن يتمتع ببعض الإيجابيات والسلبيات من منطلق أن الإنسان لم ولن يصل إلى الكمال بيوم من الإيام ، أستطيع القول من بعض إيجابياتي ((الطيبة ، حب الناس ، حب الحياة ، احاول مساعدة الناس قدر المستطاع ...)) ولا بد بنفس الوقت من منطلق إنسانيتي  أن يتوافر لدى العديد من السلبيات ومن أبرزها ((عصبي نوعا ً ما ، اتسرع في إتخاذ القرارات ، الطيبة الزائدة في بعض الأحيان)) ...

:




> اين انت في وقت فراغك .؟


على النت ، والرحلات والسفر ...

:



> كلمه توجهها .؟
> عتاب .؟
> حب .؟
> صداقه .؟
> تسامح .؟
> الجمله ولمن موجهه .؟


عتاب / حرجتني ... :Eh S(2):  

حب / وحشتيني ... :Eh S(2):  

صداقة / لكا إنسان مخلص يقدر معنى الصداقة والأخوة والحب ...

تسامح / إلى كافة البشرية ...

----------


## العالي عالي

لم لو تكن نادر  الطروانة من تكون  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اخي نادر انا ما كنت منتبه للموضوع ولا بطسك اسئله 
انا ملاحظ من خلال ردودك ان عمرك يزيد على ال30 
انا بدي اسألك كم عمرك مع انه بعرف ان السؤال زنخ 
اذا ما حبيت اتجاوب قلي اذا كان عمرك فوق او تحت ال 33 

السؤال الثاني " كمان زنخ " 
بقدر اعرف اذا عشت قصه حب لحد الان او لا ؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لم لو تكن نادر  الطروانة من تكون


إحتمال يكون الله خلقني فيل ولا وحيد القرن ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> إحتمال يكون الله خلقني فيل ولا وحيد القرن ...


انت فاهم قصدي  :Bl (14):  

يعني من هي الشخصية التي أثرت فيك وتتنمي لو تحمل صفاتها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اخي نادر انا ما كنت منتبه للموضوع ولا بطسك اسئله 
> انا ملاحظ من خلال ردودك ان عمرك يزيد على ال30 
> انا بدي اسألك كم عمرك مع انه بعرف ان السؤال زنخ 
> اذا ما حبيت اتجاوب قلي اذا كان عمرك فوق او تحت ال 33 
> 
> السؤال الثاني " كمان زنخ " 
> بقدر اعرف اذا عشت قصه حب لحد الان او لا ؟


لا مافيها إجراح ولا شيء ...

يا صديقي  أنا عمري 31 سنة و 5 أشهر و3 أيام ...

بالنسبة لسؤالك بشأن قصة الحب أعتقد بأنه السؤال زنخ وبإمتياز كمان ...  :Db465236ff:  

بتتوقع من واحد عمرة فوق الثلاثين سنة وعمرة ما حب / ليش أنا عايش في غابة ...!!!  :Db465236ff:  

والله يا صديقي حبينا وتعذبنا وبكينا ولا زال القلب ينبض بالحب ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انت فاهم قصدي  
> 
> يعني من هي الشخصية التي أثرت فيك وتتنمي لو تحمل صفاتها


بدك يأني أحكي والدي يعني ...!!!؟؟؟

لا يا صديقي والدي رجل بسيط وعلى البركة وفلاح ابن فلاح ...

أما بالنسبة لقدوتي او عرّابي في هذه الحياة ، أتمنى أن أكون قدوة ً وعرّابا ً لنفسي فقط لا غير ، يعني بإختصار شديد أتمنى أن أكون أنا أنا ، فليس هناك إنسان كامل يا صديقي ، الكمال لله وحده ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا مافيها إجراح ولا شيء ...
> 
> يا صديقي  أنا عمري 31 سنة و 5 أشهر و3 أيام ...
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك بشأن قصة الحب أعتقد بأنه السؤال زنخ وبإمتياز كمان ...  
> 
> بتتوقع من واحد عمرة فوق الثلاثين سنة وعمرة ما حب / ليش أنا عايش في غابة ...!!!  
> 
> والله يا صديقي حبينا وتعذبنا وبكينا ولا زال القلب ينبض بالحب ...


شكرا لصراحتك اخي نادر

----------


## العالي عالي

1- هل ندمت مرة على طيبتك ؟ 

2- اذا كنت متدايق ومهموم مين بيجي عبالك ولمين بتحب تروح ؟

3- ما الشئ الذي لاتريد ان تواجهه بالحياه .

4- ماذا اضاف لك الأنترنت ؟ وماذا اضفت أنت له؟

5- متى كان اول ظهور لك في المنتديات

6- ما هي البلد الي تتمنى انك تزورها ؟

7- إذا كنت تملك 5 وردات ستعطيها لمن (من أعضاء المنتدى)؟ ومع ذكر السبب


يلي بلش بالاجابة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 1- هل ندمت مرة على طيبتك ؟


كثيرا ً ...




> 2- اذا كنت متدايق ومهموم مين بيجي عبالك ولمين بتحب تروح ؟


في الحقيقة لا أحد ، ولكن في بعض المرات أتمنى أن تكون الوالدة على قيد الحياة ...




> 3- ما الشئ الذي لاتريد ان تواجهه بالحياه .


المرض / الله يبعدنا عنه ...




> 4- ماذا اضاف لك الأنترنت ؟ وماذا اضفت أنت له؟


أضاف لي الكثيررررررررررررررر ...

وأتمنى أن أضيف له ولو بالقدر البسيط في حالة إذا ما وجد من يقدر ومن يستوعب ما أكتب ...




> 5- متى كان اول ظهور لك في المنتديات


من زمان يا عالي وأنا متعلق بالنت / تقريبا ً من عام 1998م وبالنسبة للمنتديات أعتقد من عام 2000م عندما بدأت فكرة المنتديات بالإنتشار في عالم النت كنت من السباقين في الإشتراك بها  لما لها من فائدة كبيرة إن تم إستخدامها بالشكل السليم ...




> 6- ما هي البلد الي تتمنى انك تزورها ؟


في الحقيقة أنا زرت بلدان كثير عربية واروبية متنوعة ...

((السعودية ، الامارات ، العراق ، مصر ، سوريا ،لبنان ، تونس ، المغرب ، المانيا ، اليونان ، قبرص ، تركيا))

أما بالنسبة للبلد التي أتمنى أن أزورها ولم أزرها بعد / فرنسا ...




> 7- إذا كنت تملك 5 وردات ستعطيها لمن (من أعضاء المنتدى)؟ ومع ذكر السبب


- العالي ...

- أيمن ...

- شباب القسامية ((بعطيهم وردة واحدة ويتقاسموها الثلاثة)) ... :Db465236ff:  

- مها ...

- باريسيا ...

السبب بسيط جدا ً لانكم أكثر الأعضاء تواجدا ً وتفاعلا ً معي ...

----------


## العالي عالي

1- انت من مدينة تحبها وتعشقها بكل مافيها فاذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بكلمتين فقط؟

2-  متى تخجل من نفسك ؟

3- وما رايك بالبنت التي ترتاد النت كثيرا وخاصه الشات ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

1 من هو الشاعر المفضل بالنسبه لك و هل تفضل الشعر الحر ام العمودي 

2 ما هي اكلتك المفضله 

3 ما هو لونك المفضل 

3 هل تؤمن بوجود الصديق الوفي 

4 هل تفضل منظر شروق الشمس ام غروب الشمس 

5 هل تعتقد ان الحب مدعاه للحزن او شيء تزهر بسببه روح الانسان

----------


## ابو نعيم

*ما هو المنتدى الذي تفضله على المنتديات الاخرى ؟ 
وما سبب تفضيل ؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ما اسم كتابك المفضل ؟
وما هو شعارك في الحياة ؟
وهل انت من الذين يستسلمون بسهولة ام انك تقاتل ؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 1- انت من مدينة تحبها وتعشقها بكل مافيها فاذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بكلمتين فقط؟
> 
> 2-  متى تخجل من نفسك ؟
> 
> 3- وما رايك بالبنت التي ترتاد النت كثيرا وخاصه الشات ؟؟؟؟






> 1-انت من مدينة تحبها وتعشقها بكل مافيها فاذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بكلمتين فقط؟


أنا من مدينة الكرك ، الكرك هي كرك من النهاية والبداية هي كرك ...
((تاريخ ، مجد حضارة)) ...




> 2-  متى تخجل من نفسك ؟


في الحالة التي اعجز بها عن مساعدة أحد ...




> 3- وما رايك بالبنت التي ترتاد النت كثيرا وخاصه الشات ؟؟؟؟


بالعكس ، أقدر واحترم كل فتاة قادرة على التعامل مع شبكة الانترنت وفقا ً لطموحها وثقافتها وأخلاقها إسوة ً بالشاب ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 1 من هو الشاعر المفضل بالنسبه لك و هل تفضل الشعر الحر ام العمودي 
> 
> 2 ما هي اكلتك المفضله 
> 
> 3 ما هو لونك المفضل 
> 
> 3 هل تؤمن بوجود الصديق الوفي 
> 
> 4 هل تفضل منظر شروق الشمس ام غروب الشمس 
> ...





> 1 من هو الشاعر المفضل بالنسبه لك و هل تفضل الشعر الحر ام العمودي


في الحقيقة ليس لدي شاعرا ً مفضل ، اقدر واحترم كل من يكتب شعرا ً واستعذب الكثير من الشعر بغض النظر عن كاتبه ، في الحقيقة أفضل الشعر الحر أكثر من العمودي ، وذلك لانه يوفر مجالا ً او سع ورحب في التعبير بالنسبة للشاعر ...




> 2 ما هي اكلتك المفضله


سبق وتم الإجابة على السؤال ...




> 3 هل تؤمن بوجود الصديق الوفي


نعم / موجود ...




> 4 هل تفضل منظر شروق الشمس ام غروب الشمس


المنظران / أعشقهما ...




> 5 هل تعتقد ان الحب مدعاه للحزن او شيء تزهر بسببه روح الانسان


الحب ، دوامه تتشكل بكل ألوان الطيف ، يبدأ بالفرح وإن غاب يترك فينا ندبا ً من اللوعة والحزن ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ما هو المنتدى الذي تفضله على المنتديات الاخرى ؟ 
> وما سبب تفضيل ؟*


في الحقيقة ، أفضل المنتدى بشكل عام ، وبنفس الوقت لا أنكر حبي لمنتدى الخواطر لسبب بسيط جدا ً ، وهو أنني أجد فيه نفسي ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ما اسم كتابك المفضل ؟
> وما هو شعارك في الحياة ؟
> وهل انت من الذين يستسلمون بسهولة ام انك تقاتل ؟*





> ما اسم كتابك المفضل ؟


كثيرة ٌ هي الكتب المفضلة لدي ، وعلى الأغلب أعشق الأدب والروايات ، وآخر كتاب قرأته ((دأفنتشي كود)) للكاتب الأمريكي دان براون ...




> وما هو شعارك في الحياة ؟


نموت لنحيا ونحيا لنموت ...




> وهل انت من الذين يستسلمون بسهولة ام انك تقاتل ؟


في الحقيقة أنا صلب أحاول قدر الإمكان أن لا أستسلم حتى لو كلفني هذا الشيء الذي أقاتل من أجله حياتي ، رغم الكثير من الإحباطات ، إلا أنني لا زلتُ أتنفس ...

----------


## ayman

الله يعينك يانادر على الشباب نازلين فيك استجواب كمان شوية بيسألوك عن الوان اواعيك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يعينك يانادر على الشباب نازلين فيك استجواب كمان شوية بيسألوك عن الوان اواعيك


رح أجاوب ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> رح أجاوب ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا انا بدي اسألك سؤال اهبل بس لأني مش لاقي سؤال او مش حاب أضايقك  

انت بتشخر وانت نايم ؟

كم سيجارة  بتدخن بالدقيقة ؟

شو نوع دخانك ؟

مين اكثر الفنانات بتشوفها حلوة وتقريبا قريبا من الكمال من جميع الجوانب ؟

 عمرها بنت ضربتك  او بهدلتك لأنك عاكستها 

وهذا شؤالي الوحيد :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا انا بدي اسألك سؤال اهبل بس لأني مش لاقي سؤال او مش حاب أضايقك  
> 
> انت بتشخر وانت نايم ؟
> 
> كم سيجارة  بتدخن بالدقيقة ؟
> 
> ...



برّد الله حيلك على هالاسئلة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بس رح أجاوبك يا دب ...




> انت بتشخر وانت نايم ؟


بصراحة لا / أنا نومي هادئ جدا ً ... :SnipeR (51):  





> كم سيجارة  بتدخن بالدقيقة ؟


بصراحة انا بدخن في اليوم حوالي باكيت لغاية باكيت ونص ...




> شو نوع دخانك ؟


مالبورو أبيض / بس مع إرتفاع الاسعار إحتمال ألف هيشه ... :Db465236ff:  




> مين اكثر الفنانات بتشوفها حلوة وتقريبا قريبا من الكمال من جميع الجوانب ؟


بصراحة / بموت على الممثلة السورية / سلاف فواخرجي وصبى مبارك خاصة في مسلسل نمر ابن عدوان لما كانت تحكي يا عين أبوي ...




> عمرها بنت ضربتك  او بهدلتك لأنك عاكستها


الحمد لله يا أيمن / أقسم بالله العظيم بحياتي ما جرحت شعور بنت ولا عاكست بنت بحياتي ولا عمري أحرجت حالي مع بنت والحمد لله ...

----------


## ayman

لعاد ذوقك وذوقي بالنات واحد وانا كمان بموت على سولافة بس لو انها مش متجوزة كنت خطفتها من بيتها  خطف  بس ياحسرة   مافي حواليك جهاز استنساخ نستنسخ منها نسختين وحدة الي والتانية الي كمان   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لعاد ذوقك وذوقي بالنات واحد وانا كمان بموت على سولافة بس لو انها مش متجوزة كنت خطفتها من بيتها  خطف  بس ياحسرة   مافي حواليك جهاز استنساخ نستنسخ منها نسختين وحدة الي والتانية الي كمان


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## روان

نادر................اول شي كيف حالك اليوم  :Smile:  ثم أجب عما يلي بصراحه ..

س1/ ماهي اجمل اللحظات في حياتك ؟

س2/ مارايك بالمنتدى  بصراحه ؟ 

س3/ مارايك بالكلمات التاليه :::::
الحب - الرومانسيه - الجمال - رقة المشاعر -- فلسطين - ؟؟؟ 

س4/ مامعنى كلمة الصداقه في نظرك ؟

س5/ مامعنى كلمة الخيانه في نطرك؟ وهل مررت بتجربه نهايتها خيانه ؟

راجعه :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر................اول شي كيف حالك اليوم  ثم أجب عما يلي بصراحه ..
> 
> س1/ ماهي اجمل اللحظات في حياتك ؟
> 
> س2/ مارايك بالمنتدى  بصراحه ؟ 
> 
> س3/ مارايك بالكلمات التاليه :::::
> الحب - الرومانسيه - الجمال - رقة المشاعر -- فلسطين - ؟؟؟ 
> 
> ...


أولا ً أنا كويس وماشي حالي / ومشتأقلك يا روان / وين هالغيبة ...!!!؟؟؟




> س1/ ماهي اجمل اللحظات في حياتك ؟


أجمل اللحظات هي اللحظات التي أكون فيها متوحدا ً مع نفسي من خلال توأمة روحية  ، قد تكون نوعا ً من أنواع طقوس اليوغا ... :Db465236ff:  




> س2/ مارايك بالمنتدى  بصراحه ؟


في الحقيقة المنتدى جيد رغم أنه بحاجة إلى الكثير من التطوير ، والمقصود بالتطوير هُنا هو التطوير في مستوى الموضوعات التي تطرح لتكون شاملة بشكل أكبر مما هي عليه الآن ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحاجة الملحّة بتواجد الكثير من الأعضاء ، وعتبنا على أمثالكم يا روان كبير جدا ً ...

س3/ مارايك بالكلمات التاليه :::::

الحب - الرومانسيه - الجمال - رقة المشاعر -- فلسطين - ؟؟؟ 

الحب :- علاقة مقدسة ...

الرومانسية :- خيط رفيع من السعادة ...

الجمال :- هبة من الله ...

رقة المشاعر :- صفة إنسانية راقية ...

فلسطين :- جُرحٌ ما زآل ينزف ... :Eh S(2):  





> س4/ مامعنى كلمة الصداقه في نظرك ؟


عبارة عن حماية وتحصين لأخلاقنا كبشر ...




> س5/ مامعنى كلمة الخيانه في نطرك؟ وهل مررت بتجربه نهايتها خيانه ؟


الخيانة :- طعنة قاتلة ، قد يترتب عليها نتائج أبلغ من جريمة القتل العادية وبمفهومها المجرد ، خاصة عندما يكون الضحية فيها القلب ، بالنسبة لي ، لم أتعرض للخيانة بيوم من الأيام بقدر ما تعرضت للفقد بغض النظر عن الجاني ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

1 هل تلبس النظارات او لا 

2 بتكتب باليد اليمنى او اليسرى 

3 ما هو نوع موبايلك 

4 بتعرف تسبح او لا 

5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم 

6 ايها تفضل الشتاء ام الصيف 

ما بدي اثقلها عليك ولا عندي كمان اسئله

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 1 هل تلبس النظارات او لا 
> 
> 2 بتكتب باليد اليمنى او اليسرى 
> 
> 3 ما هو نوع موبايلك 
> 
> 4 بتعرف تسبح او لا 
> 
> 5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم 
> ...





> 1 - هل تلبس النظارات او لا


لا ، الحمد لله ، نظري 6/6 ...  :Db465236ff:  




> 2 بتكتب باليد اليمنى او اليسرى


نعم باليمنى ...




> 3 ما هو نوع موبايلك


نوكيا N73




> 4 بتعرف تسبح او لا


صراحة مش كثير ، وما بحبها ...  :Db465236ff:  




> 5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم


أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا ً رسول الله ...




> 6 ايها تفضل الشتاء ام الصيف


بحب الشتاء / بعنيلي ذكريات رائعة وجميلة ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يعينك يا نادر الشباب نازلين صفق  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

1- لو معك ورقه وقلم شو راح تكتب عليها

2- ماذا يخطر ببالك الان

3- ماذا يعني لك كل من
_ ايمن 
_ حسان 
_ روان 
_ عمار القسايمة 
_ اكسيتو 
_ ابو الشرع
_ العالي عالي 

4- شخص ما بتحكيلو  لأ لو شو ما حكي او عمل  

5- متى يقتلك الفضول ؟

6- اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟

ولى عودة من جديد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 1- لو معك ورقه وقلم شو راح تكتب عليها
> 
> 2- ماذا يخطر ببالك الان
> 
> 3- ماذا يعني لك كل من 
> _ ايمن 
> _ حسان 
> _ روان 
> _ عمار القسايمة 
> ...





> 1- لو معك ورقه وقلم شو راح تكتب عليه؟


متشأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأق ...




> 2- ماذا يخطر ببالك الان؟


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  




> 3- ماذا يعني لك كل من ؟


_ ايمن :- التعاون 

_ حسان :- الأخوة 

_ روان :- الطيبة 

_ عمار القسايمة :- الطموح 

_ اكسيتو :- الغربة

_ ابو الشرع :- الإلتزام

_ العالي عالي :- العفوية 




> 4- شخص ما بتحكيلو  لأ لو شو ما حكي او عمل  ?


إذا على مستوى المنتدى فهي مها ... :Db465236ff:  

أما على مستوى الواقع الإجتماعي فهي بنت أخت إلي زغيرة ...




> 5- متى يقتلك الفضول ؟


في الحقيقة أنا فضولي نوعا ً ماء وخاصة في الأشياء المعرفية ، اما في الأشياء الخاصة أفضل أن لا أكون فضوليا ً بها أبدا ً ...




> 6- اكتب احلى مسج عندك ؟


((قد تتمنى يوما ً أنك لم تعرف شخصا ً ، ليس لأنه آلمك ، بل لأنه أسعدك لحد الآلم))

----------


## ابو نعيم

ما هو اكثر موقف بكاك في حياتك وما هو اكثر موقف فرحك في حياتك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ما هو اكثر موقف بكاك في حياتك وما هو اكثر موقف فرحك في حياتك


أخي العزيز أبو نعيم ...

ارجو منكم جميعا ً متابعة ماسبق من اسئلة وإجابات لغايات تحاشي التكرار ...

بالنسبة للسؤال فهو مكرر يا صديقي / وسبق إن تم الإجابة عليه ...

خالص الشكر والإمتنان لكم يا صديقي ...

----------


## بدون تعليق

نادر قاعد على كرسي الاعتراف :Db465236ff:  

الله يكون في العون
الاسئله:

1-اسمك و سنك و عنوانك :Db465236ff:   و الاسم رباعي و ارجوا كتابه العنوان بوضوح  :Db465236ff:  
2-نيجي للجد:كم صديق حقيقي لك؟
3-ماذا يعني لك الصدق؟
4- عمرك كذبت؟و شو كانت اكبر كذبه؟
5-حدد طبيعه علاقتك بالجنس اللطيف :Db465236ff:  
6- وين بتشتغل؟ و هل تحب عملك؟
7-لو لقيت المصباح السحري و معاك 3 امنيات شو بتتمنى؟
8-لو عرفت انك رح تموت بعد اسبوع(بعيد الشر)شو بتعمل؟

بكفي لحد هون اليوم
و ان شاء الله ما تعمل زي حسان و تحلقلنا :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر قاعد على كرسي الاعتراف 
> 
> الله يكون في العون
> الاسئله:
> 
> 1-اسمك و سنك و عنوانك  و الاسم رباعي و ارجوا كتابه العنوان بوضوح  
> 2-نيجي للجد:كم صديق حقيقي لك؟
> 3-ماذا يعني لك الصدق؟
> 4- عمرك كذبت؟و شو كانت اكبر كذبه؟
> ...





> 1-اسمك و سنك و عنوانك  و الاسم رباعي و ارجوا كتابه العنوان بوضوح


سؤال مكرر وتم الإجابة عليه ...




> 2-نيجي للجد:كم صديق حقيقي لك؟


كثير حوالي ما بين 5 - 8 




> 3-ماذا يعني لك الصدق؟


لربما قد يكون وسيلة ، والصدق بشكل عام هو عبارة عن أمان ...




> 4- عمرك كذبت؟و شو كانت اكبر كذبه؟


نحنُ لسنا بملائكة ...

ما عمرك سمعت في الأغنية إلي بتحكي ((كزبك حلو)) ...




> 5-حدد طبيعه علاقتك بالجنس اللطيف


العلاقة ما بين مد وجزر ... :Db465236ff:  




> 6- وين بتشتغل؟ و هل تحب عملك؟


سؤال مكرر وتم الإجابه عليه ...




> 7-لو لقيت المصباح السحري و معاك 3 امنيات شو بتتمنى؟


1- اتزوج ...

2- أشتريلي قطعة أرض 500 دنم وأبني عليها مزرعة وفيلا زغنوطه ...

3- أعطي كل فقير ومحتاج ...




> 8-لو عرفت انك رح تموت بعد اسبوع(بعيد الشر)شو بتعمل؟


بهرب ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

نادر بما انك كنت على كرسي الاعتراف 

شو رأيك تخاتر الضيف إلى بعدك وتخليه يجلس معنا على الكرسي 

 :Db465236ff:

----------

